# Nuts as a meal replacement



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Was just wondering whether anyone here uses nuts such as almonds, cashews, pistachios as a meal replacement once in a while?

For some strange reason I'm not feeling overly hungry today and to be honest really can't be asked to cook so I'm thinking of skipping

my evening meal and having some nuts instead but what would be considored a good portion? I normally weigh out 50g of cashews when

I want to snack but I imagine when skipping a meal I'd need a lot more.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Well the nuts have high amount of good fats in them , bit of protein and some carbs. It is not a bad option at all but to make it ideal i would suggest topping up the protein slightly with some meat , egg whites or milk protein. If it fits your allocated macro's then why not!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Well due to me missing out a meal today I haven't actually reached my macro's yet. I was thinking on munching on some nuts and drinking my whey isolate afterwards.

Will be drinking my Casein before bed as well.

What would be considored a good portion of nuts though to replace a meal? I was thinking maybe 100g?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

100g = 580cals 18g protein 19g carbs 48g fats. + a protein shake you've got a meal. Obviously should have more variety in a meal, but if you haven't eaten definately get this in you. I do the same at times.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I rarely do this to be honest. Had a long day at work and the gym today so am feeling really lazy and got a bit of a headache as well so really can't be asked to cook tonight LOL.

Thanks for the help people


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah the priority here is to make sure that what you eat is clean , then second is worrying about portion sizes!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Mey said:


> 100g = 580cals 18g protein 19g carbs 48g fats. + a protein shake you've got a meal. Obviously should have more variety in a meal, but if you haven't eaten definately get this in you. I do the same at times.


X2


----------

